

Ryan Dahl: "scala, clojure, ..., C#, ruby, perl need to be euthanized" - aoe
https://twitter.com/ryah/statuses/258632581577334784

======
petercooper
[http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa238/jessephatz/th_Obvio...](http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa238/jessephatz/th_Obvious-
troll-is-obvious.jpg)

